
DBeaver – Universal SQL Client - majkinetor
http://dbeaver.jkiss.org/
======
majkinetor
I have been using it for several months and I think its awesome. Some of the
best things for me are:

\- It supports all the databases in existence

\- It is very fast Eclipse based x-platform tool

\- You can keep connection strings and other config in repository so other
team members can quickly set up database access.

\- You can search for strings in all stored procedures

\- It has very nice row view, way easier then scrolling horrizontally (switch
view with TAB)

\- It can set GUI colors differently for production, test, development etc.

\- You can install it via package managers in a couple of seconds

\- It has its own folder structure so you can keep sql scripts along with the
project.

\- Its FOSS.

Awesome tool, highly recommended. See full list of features here:
[http://dbeaver.jkiss.org/docs/features/](http://dbeaver.jkiss.org/docs/features/)

